# 이해시키다



## wonlon

남의 말을 먼저 듣고 이해한 후 그 다음에 *남을 이해시키다.*

I am quite confused about the use of -시키다.
Here does it mean:
make others 남 understand sb else or
make sb understand others 남
?

딸을 교육시키다
make my daughter educate sb else or make sb educate my daughter?
적을 항복시키다
make the enemy surrender sb else or make sb surrender the enemy?
아이를 공부시키다
make my child study sth or make sb study my child?


----------



## mink-shin

Probably I have to see the context, in which the sentence you quoted exists, to be sure, but "To make myself understood having listened to and understood others" is how I understand the sentence you quoted, "남의 말을 먼저 듣고 이해한 후 그 다음에 남을 이해시키다".


----------



## Rance

A를/을 B시키다.

A is target for the action B.

남을 이해시키다.
남 is the target for understanding, hence you are getting someone understood.

딸을 교육시키다.
You are getting your daughter educated/taught (by someone who could be either your or somebody else).

딸을 교육시키게 하다.
You are making your daughter to get someone educated/taught.

PS. It took me some time to realize what sb meant...


----------



## wonlon

It is from my Yonsei Korean textbook:

"미래 사회는 어떤 사람을 원활까요"
*
미래 사회에서 필요한 습간*
1. 주도적이 되어라.
2. 목표를 먼저 세우고 행동하라.
3. 중요한 것부터 먼저 하라.
4. 윈-윈(win-win) 전략을 추구하라.
5. 남의 말을 먼저 듣고 이해한 후 그 다음에 남을 이해시켜라.
6. 시너지를 활용하라.
7. 심신을 던련하라.
8. 네목소리를 찾아라. 그리고 다른들도 지신의 목소리를 찾도록 영감을 줘라.

What I understand is something like
"Listen to that person first and make that person understand you." but looks like otherwise ...


----------



## Rance

Maybe my explanation was somewhat unclear.
Your guess is correct.


----------

